# محاضرة تدريبية عن أعمال السلامة البحرية ( على السفن )



## tamer safety (4 مايو 2011)

اليكم أصدقائي نقدم لكم اليوم 
محاضرة تدريبية ( بور بوينت ) عرض تقديمي 
عن إجراءات السلامة و الأمان على السفن
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/NS934NC1/___.html
أو مباشرة من المنتدى 
من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم
:75::75::75:​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 مايو 2011)

مشكوؤ أخي تامر
محاضرة مميزة


----------



## safety113 (5 مايو 2011)

*عرض مميز*

تامر عبدالله شراكي
بارك الله بكم
عرض مميز 
لكني افتح للنقاش معك ومع جميع الشباب موضوعا قديما حديث
أليس من الواجب على موظفي السلامة على السفن ان يكونوا يتقنون الغوص؟هنا سندخل الى مجال اجهزة التنفس
وذلك لضمان تطبيق اجراءات السلامة تحت الماء كاعمال اللحام البحري وما شابه
ألا يجب ان تكون لديهم فكرة عن الألغام اللاصقة والعائمة؟
الموضوع الآخر التلوث الاشعاعي البحري وخاصة بعد تسونامي اليابان
وهي عن طرق حماية العاملين على المنصات البحرية والبحارة من التلوث الاشعاعي الموجود في المياه هنالك دراسات كثيرة تجرى الآن وانا على علم باحداها حيث لم تنته بعد عن المحرمات التي يجب على العاملين على المنصات البحرية والبحارة ان لا يقترفوها لسلامتهم ومنها صيد الاسماك والطيور البحرية لامكانية تلوثها اشعاعيا عدم النزول الى المياه وعدم التعامل مع الاجسام الغريبة ووووو.......
شكرا اخ تامر مرة اخرى
تقبل ودي.....


----------



## السيد نور الدين (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله لك وشكرا


----------



## agharieb (10 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## habeeb2006 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك اله خيرا كثيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك اله خيرا كثيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر م/ تامر دائما متميز


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (17 فبراير 2012)

thank you too much


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.[/FONT]


----------

